
Ask HN: Request for Career Advice - bluecrocodile
I&#x27;m looking for advice on the fastest path to become a software engineer based on my experience so far. I appreciate any thoughts you can share. Thanks in advance!<p>Here is some background about me:<p>* I&#x27;m based in the Bay Area, but willing to relocate.<p>* I have a Bachelors degree (non-CS).<p>* I have ten years experience as a teacher and working in a non-tech role for a big tech company.<p>* I&#x27;m currently enrolled in an online CS degree program and will graduate in summer 2021. I&#x27;m thankful for this experience, but I don&#x27;t think what I have learned in my degree so far is applicable to the day-to-day work of a software engineer.<p>* Outside of my CS degree, I&#x27;ve also spent time earning certifications from MOOCs, completing pre-coursework from multiple bootcamps, doing LeetCode problems, and learning how to build basic iOS apps.<p>For my next career step, there seems to be several options:<p>* Finish my degree and apply for junior roles.<p>* Put my degree on hold and get an internship.<p>* Put my degree on hold and apply for a bootcamp.<p>To be honest, I&#x27;m overwhelmed by all the different options and that has led me in many different directions over the past few years.<p>I&#x27;m hoping the HN community can advise me on what is the fastest path to get a paid technical position.<p>What do you think my next step should be?
======
eigen-vector
Are you still employed at said big company? Usually the fastest path for
somone in your situation would be to slowly transition into a programming role
in your company. Some companies even have a well defined system in place for
such transitions.

Also, please don't use code blocks for text.

~~~
bluecrocodile
Thanks for the quick reply and heads up on the code block. I'll try to fix it.

I'm a full-time student now, and not employed at the company anymore.

